# Verläufe in After Effects



## <desty> (21. April 2010)

moin Schergen 

Ich bekomm hier wieder mal nen Kollaps bei der Arbeit mit After Effects:

Ich habe Text, auf den ich einen Verlauf gelegt habe. Jetzt wollte ich den selben Effekt auf ein darunterliegendes Wort kopieren.
Problem: Die Koordintaen für den Verlauf beziehen sich immer auf die Koordinaten der gesamten Komposition und nicht auf die Koordinaten des Textes. Heisst also: Jeder Verlauf sieht  anders aus.
Kann man nicht ein und den selben Effekt auf Wörter legen, unabhängig davon, wo sie sich im Raum befinden?


Ok,.. die Frage kapiert jetzt sicherlich niemand. Darum war ich so schlau, ein Bild anzuhängen ^^

Bitte mal drüber guggen und antworten. Vielen dank im Voraus








schüss


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. April 2010)

Hi,

du kennst aber die Möglichkeit, einen Verlauf via Ebenenstil "Gradient Overlay" (Verlaufsüberlagerung) auf eine Ebene anzuwenden und dort mittels der Option "Align with Layer" (afair Auf Ebene ausrichten) auf die Ausmaße des Ebeneninhaltes zu begrenzen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (22. April 2010)

*rofl* wahrscheinlich nicht


----------

